# low maintence plants



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

just wondering what kind of live plants will do well in a 80gal+ i'm looking for low maintence type of plants that can thrive with low light. Since piranha's do not like bright lights. also dont want to constantly clean the debris off the bottom. any suggestions. I will be using drift wood and sand. thanks in advance -billy


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

nevermind... forgot to look before i posted


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

plants no matter what needs maintance. Low maintance plants are still a lot of work. You have to worry about algea, trimming, stuff on the floor, and yada yada. Before adding plants, make sure you are ready for it.

aEveryone use to say "eric your planted tank is hella nice. Looks so clean, looks very easy to maintain!" Yeah, right, its worse than owning rays!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> plants no matter what needs maintance. Low maintance plants are still a lot of work. You have to worry about algea, trimming, stuff on the floor, and yada yada. Before adding plants, make sure you are ready for it.
> 
> aEveryone use to say "eric your planted tank is hella nice. Looks so clean, looks very easy to maintain!" Yeah, right, its worse than owning rays!


 It's not that bad having a planted tank!

You can have a beautifull tank by only having some Anubias (any kind),Java Fern and Java Moss attached on driftwood and also have some Cryptocorynes too.

Believe me their demands are minimum.


----------

